# 10guage



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

anyone here have an old 10 guage? I saw one in a pawn shop this weekend and ALMOST bought it... if nothing else just for a conversation piece... haha.. :rockn: the barrel on that thing was massive!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

My old man has a Super Goose, but due to several shoulder injuries and about $4.00 a round, she stays in the case.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.... yeah. He only wanted like $200 for it. I should have bought it.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Ive never seen one, that would definitely be something to talk about


----------



## qwackhead (Jun 25, 2009)

i have a browning bolt action goose gun 10 gauge and let me tell you it kills on both ends.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If I took my 20 gauge and cut it in half, would that make it a 10 gauge?


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

^^ haha


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> If I took my 20 gauge and cut it in half, would that make it a 10 gauge?


 
Nope, you'd have a 410


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

qwackhead said:


> i have a browning bolt action goose gun 10 gauge and let me tell you it kills on both ends.


You think that hurts.......try a semi.......


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> Nope, you'd have a 410


The maff wurks

20/2=10

I gots me a 10 gauge.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha...

imagine what that old 8ga would be like..... anyone seen appaloosa (movie) he had a double barrel 8ga in it........


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't remember ever seeing a 10 guage...would probably get one if I could find one for $200 though!!!!


----------



## Powershok (Jun 3, 2009)

i got one and its the only thing to duck hunt with. shells are kinda expensive but i usually buy by the case so its a little cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

might have to ring up my pop and get him to go pick it up for me.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

heck just get you a ol 12 gauge n cut the barrel off lol


----------



## kmonty (Aug 11, 2009)

We would always bring the single shot 10 gauge along when we goose hunted, if the flock wouldnt fly low enough for the 12 gauge, we would just pop off a shell with the ol 10 and watch a few geese come falling from the sky


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Isnt a 12GA 3-1/2" mag the reason they dont make 10GA anymore. I think the ballistics are about the same at half the price per round plus there are a wide range of loads you can use, all the way down to low brass target ammo. Im no authority, but, me like guns!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Those darn 3 1/2" magnums kill on both ends for sure!! Buddy of mine brought one by the house and told me I could have it for $200, and he had only had it for maybe 2 weeks. After I shot it that first time, I told him to put it back in his truck and carry his arse!!! I have no need for something like that thing!! (Mossberg 835 I think it was)

My old Remington 1100 does everything I need from a shotgun. And of course I got the ol' 410 pump for the youngster!! lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wish I had a little 410 for squiril hunting... It's the perfect gun for hunting them "limb chickens."


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've got an old single shot breakover .410 with an interchangeable 30-30 barrel. H&R I think.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I bought my old 410 pump from a gun show in Shreveport a couple years back. I only gave $85 for it. It's an old Springfield shotgun. Great gun and pretty light to carry. Shoots 3" shells also!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I was using a single 0.410 for bunnies, then single 20ga, and now a 20ga pump and the 12 semi is in the old man's case for when I add 10 more years. 

Seems the older I get, the faster those little dudes move.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Those darn 3 1/2" magnums kill on both ends for sure!! Buddy of mine brought one by the house and told me I could have it for $200, and he had only had it for maybe 2 weeks. After I shot it that first time, I told him to put it back in his truck and carry his arse!!! I have no need for something like that thing!! (Mossberg 835 I think it was)
> 
> My old Remington 1100 does everything I need from a shotgun.
> 
> ...


 pic of the boy looks like the same reaction I had when the old man handed me my first 410 :bigok:


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Ill try and find the video of the bowhunt for rabbit. These guys were actually sticking them 50/50!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I've had a single shot 20 gauge H&R since I was about 10. It's a cheap gun but man has it knocked down some Tree Rats.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

edtman said:


> Ill try and find the video of the bowhunt for rabbit. These guys were actually sticking them 50/50!


Tried it, but not with the dogs. Can't see that being too safe.

I've hit a few porcupines’ deer hunting and one partridge, but no bunnies yet.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I am getting my grandpa's 10 guage someday, its a double barrel sawd off. He was a farmer in Montana and used it as a wolf, bear, mountain lion deterent! He was 6.6 and 320lbs so he removed second trigger and soddered a a piece of metal on top of the hammers so it fires both barrels at same time. I would never shoot it but i cant wait to get it. I already got his old lever action, octogon barrel 25-20.


----------

